# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Στενά (Straits) >  MAGELLAN STRAIT

## mastrokostas

Τα στενά του Μαγγελάνου που λενε και οι ναυτικοί μας . Αν και δεν έχω παει ,έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα από παλιούς ναυτικούς . Τόπος άγριος και φουρτουνιάρικος ομως .
Βρήκα μερικές απίθανες φωτογραφίες από έναν Δανό Α’ Μηχανικό με το όνομα Karsten Petersen ,που πέρασε από εκεί ,και μπορείτε να της δείτε και εδώ : http://www.geocities.com/kp_diver/in...Magellan1.html

----------


## 2nd mate

πραγματικα ειναι κατι το μοναδικο,με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβασω φωτο απο το ενα και μοναδικο μου περασμα που ειχα τη τυχη να κανω. Με γκαζαδικο του Περατικου το 1994.Η ιδιαιτεροτητα του στενου ειναι οτι πανεις τον πιλοτο μια μερα πριν απο Χιλη και τον παραδιδεις στη εξοδο του στενου στην Αργεντινη. και βεβαια η ανατολη του ηλιου στην Γη του Πυρος ειναι κατι το μοναδικο.Δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαια η οναμασια που της εχουν δωσει.Στη κυριολεξια εχεις την εντυπωση οτι ολα τριγυρω σου καιγονται..!!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Mε πολλα οριακα στενεματα κ γυρισματα,πραγματικα ξεχωριστες εικονες...
ArgChileFjord.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mε πολλα οριακα στενεματα κ γυρισματα,πραγματικα ξεχωριστες εικονες...ArgChileFjord.JPG


Ποιο βαπόρι είναι σε παρακαλώ !

----------


## AegeanIslands

Η Βασιλισσα της Ανατολης!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ βλέπουμε γιατί λέγετε και γη του πυρός .
Strait_of_magellan_dawn.jpg
large-11.jpg
πηγη:http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/

----------


## OFI

0raies foto

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όμεορφες εικόνες αλλά και δύσκολα νερά στο θέμα για τους φάρους μπορέιτε να δείτε κάποιους από τους φάρους που βοηθάνε τη ναυσιπλοΐα στο στενό.

----------


## k1983

opios endiaferete as vri to vivlio tou Antonio Pigafete(Magelanos to proto taksidi giro apo ton kosmo)ekdosis stoxastis,8a vri pola stixia gia tin anakalipsi ton stou steno ala k gia olo to taksidi tu Magelanu.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> opios endiaferete as vri to vivlio tou Antonio Pigafete(Magelanos to proto taksidi giro apo ton kosmo)ekdosis stoxastis,8a vri pola stixia gia tin anakalipsi ton stou steno ala k gia olo to taksidi tu Magelanu.


Την ιστορια του Πιγκαφετα εχει μεταγραψει στα Ελληνικα ο Φωτης Κοντογλου στο βιβλιο του «Αδαμαστες Ψυχες». Το σχετικο κεφαλαιο εχει τιτλο «Αντωνης Πιγκαφετας ο Ροδιος ιστορικος του Μαγγελανου». Το "Ροδιος" ειναι ποιητικη αδεια, ειχε απλως υπηρετησει στο Ταγμα των Ιωαννιτων Ιπποτων της Ροδου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βιβλίο του Πιγκαφετα στα αγγλικά υπάρχει ονλάιν. *Εδώ* μπορούμε να δούμε το σημείο που περιγράφει την είσοδο στο στενό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να δούμε κι ένα χάρτη του στενού που δείχνει και πο παιρνεις πιλότο
b4.jpgΠηγή

----------

